# Knitting Pattern Blue Hat in Beads Stitch with a Knitted Flower in Size Adult



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my new simple and cute hat in a small textured stitch knitted in the round. The flower is also knitted and attached to the hat.
The pattern is available only in size adult.
The price for this pattern is $2.50.

You can purchase it in my Ravelry shop here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-hat-in-beads-stitch-with-a-knitted-flower-in-size-adult

and in my Etsy shop here:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/170681009/instant-download-number-131-knitting?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so pretty, love the bead in the center of the petals.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Laurelarts! I enjoyed knitting both the hat and the flower.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the flower!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you, Mollyannhad! I'm happy you like it.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely hat. Nice touch with the flower.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Lovely hat. Nice touch with the flower.


Thank you, Fibrefay!  Most of my hat patterns are embellished with crochet flowers. I love the way they look, but not everybody can crochet. So, I decided to knit a flower for this hat. The best part is that it is really easy to make, perfect for a beginning knitter.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

That is darling! I just downloaded it and will start it today!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Love it - thank you. And I love your avatar too.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you, Fibrefay!  Most of my hat patterns are embellished with crochet flowers. I love the way they look, but not everybody can crochet. So, I decided to knit a flower for this hat. The best part is that it is really easy to make, perfect for a beginning knitter.


This is so pretty! You're right about knitting the flower instead of crocheting. I also love the look of crocheted flowers, but as you said, knitting the flower is best for those who don't crochet. Your knitted flower is so lovely!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I just purchased it too! Can't wait to start on it once I have all my holiday knitting done.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments again, ladies! Ann and Sally,I really appreciate your support and I hope you will enjoy the pattern!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh so beautiful! Just bought the pattern. Can you tell me how much time it took to make this hat?
daleech


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

So cute ! On my way to get it now !


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

daleech said:


> Oh so beautiful! Just bought the pattern. Can you tell me how much time it took to make this hat?
> daleech


Thank you so much for buying my pattern, Daleech! It's so kind of you! This hat is really easy and fast to make. It took me a few hours. You can definitely complete it in one day, maximum two ( with breaks, of course )


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> So cute ! On my way to get it now !


Thank you so much, Adrienne! Happy knitting!


----------



## gemkay (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so glad you knitted the attached flower. I love your patterns but I don't crochet at all--nor do I want to. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

gemkay said:


> I'm so glad you knitted the attached flower. I love your patterns but I don't crochet at all--nor do I want to. Keep up the good work!


Thank you so much, Gemkay! I will have to design more knitted flowers for my hats.


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

I love all your patterns and will buy this one, too. I am going to have to start a notebook with just your patterns. So far, I have made all of them in the round without any problems.

Thanks for sharing your talent!
Maggie


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

grammemaggie said:


> I love all your patterns and will buy this one, too. I am going to have to start a notebook with just your patterns. So far, I have made all of them in the round without any problems.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your talent!
> Maggie


Thank you so much for such a wonderful message, Maggie! I'm so happy that you enjoyed my other hat patterns! ( I have a b-i-i-i-i-g smile on my face right now  )Happy Thanksgiving to you and Everybody on the Forum! Best wishes and enjoy your knitting!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another winning design, love the flower


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Your hats are all so cute. You are one talented lady!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Oge Designs and Knitwit42! Hats are definitely my favorite things to knit, I can't live a day without working on a new hat.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful hat! May get the pattern soon. Really like it.


----------



## alstripleplay (May 18, 2012)

please help I need the last row of the razor edge shawl to finish for neighbor that was put in nursing home will see her thanksgiving please.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

alstripleplay said:


> please help I need the last row of the razor edge shawl to finish for neighbor that was put in nursing home will see her thanksgiving please.


Hi Alstripleplay, it's so nice of you to make a shawl for your neighbor, but I really don't now what pattern you are using.  Can you please give me more details?


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

DARLING!!
HAD to buy it, and can't wait to start it.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I just love your hat, the blue, with the flower and pearl are so pretty.   :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again,ladies! Dee, I hope you will enjoy the pattern!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

That's is lovely and a beautiful colour


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Really nice hat


----------



## nez31 (Mar 22, 2013)

This is beautiful! I am going to buy this pattern and can't wait to make a few of these hats!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That is beautiful. Definitely a must have. Loving it!


----------



## Eleni2014 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, I just downloaded, a lovely pattern.


----------

